# Minimum Machine Room Size for Elevator Equipment?



## BayPointArchitect (Jul 29, 2014)

So far, my specifications related to the elevator machine room requires individual/separate HVAC, and a fire-rated 3' x 7' door access from the interior of the building rather than an exterior door.  While waiting for my copy of ASME A17.1 to arrive in two weeks, can anyone tell me if there is a minimize size (square feet) for the machine room?  Is there minimum head-room height?  I want to be able to distinguish the difference between what the elevator repairman DESIRES versus the minimum code requirements.

Thank you,

Applicable Codes:

ASME A17.1

2000 NFPA Life Safety

2009 IBC

ICC Certified Plan Reviewer

NFPA Certified Fire Plan Examiner

etc., etc., etc.


----------



## Dbronson (Jul 29, 2014)

BayPointArchitect:

18" clearance on all equipment requiring maintenance.  Headroom 84" min.  Door 3-0 x 7-0.  Check working clearances around electrical equipment (NEC Article 110)

Regards,

DB

NB: This is from ASME A17.1 2007.  Don't know if that's the latest.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Aug 5, 2014)

You also have to take into account NEC required clearances for equipment that may be serviced while energized.  Allow at least 36" (42" for 480V) on the service side.  Also allow adequate space to remove and replace the machine.


----------



## ADAguy (Aug 5, 2014)

Can the room have a rated rollup door opening to a stair landing?


----------

